# Überblendmodus in Photoshop 7 ?



## WIK-Lars (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

bin Photoshop-Neuling. Habe gerade ein Tutorial gelesen, wo es um den sog. Überblendmodus geht. Wo finde ich den in Photoshop 7 (und wozu ist der eigentlich gut?). 

Danke!


----------



## Muster Max (15. Juni 2007)

Schau doch mal in Dein Handbuch oder in die Hilfe von Photoshop da findest Du das
Thema bestens unter dem Stichwort "Füllmethode" erklärt.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## WIK-Lars (15. Juni 2007)

Danke! Seh'n Se, man braucht nur das richtige Stichwort


----------

